# If someone



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

gave you 2000 for soapmaking stuff.. what would you buy?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2007)

Fancy containers & pretty labels... , gift boxes.... packageing...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well first I would kiss them like crazy, and then buy everything I needed plus this bakers rack I've been looking at. It costs about $300 but I could put all my finished products on them. Then I'd give them a basket a really big one!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 20, 2007)

I would be able to take my website hosting from free to totally on its own!  I would spend it on marketing my site!!!  That would rock!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd get professional help for a website, professionally made labels and buy lots and lots of M&P base, EOs & more molds.

Ahh... wouldn't that be a dream!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I am still thinking... hmmmm


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2007)

Proffesional photos!


----------



## margi (Jul 23, 2007)

All the fragrances/EOs on my wishlist, molds galore, a new digital camera and then I'd probably spend the rest on shelves and containers for organizing all my soap stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I am getting funds... to spend on soap stuff.. and I am opening my business in October.. but when I looked at the supplies that I needed, the price added up High!.. 

I have bills to pay at home, as well as getting my car fixed.. but I really want to spend it on soap stuff... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Personally I'd definately get the car fixed first and pay the bills that have to be paid. (Which ones don't?  )
When those things are done and I have $ left over, I'd spend it on soap stuff.

But I might be in a different situation than you are. For us, being tight on cash, the priority lies always in taking care of bills etc. first. 

GL with your decision and opening your business in Oct!! :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

I would spend 4-5 hundred on streamlined soaping stuff & put the rest into fixing the car, etc.

If you spend the 4-5 hundred correctly & market yourself REALLY well. You can make that money back & then some.

Make sure you have some sort of exceptional packageing to set your items appart. A color theme, a special ribbon, something a little extra. You can skimp & get a really cheap bottle but put one heck of a label on them!

I would pick maybe 3-4 items to make & make them in limited scents & sell the *h-e-double hocky stick* out of them! Make sure 1 of your items is going to be a hot seller even if your heart is not in it. For example at a holiday craft show, I am sure to sell 30 bars of kid soap w/ a stupid rubber reindeer in it while I may only sell 2 jars of fabulous whipped shea butter. Well, those stupid reinedeer soaps just made up for my entry fee into the craft show this year & will pay for next years show too!

You should be able to turn 400 into 800 and then when you have that 800, reinvest 400 & add the other 400 into your household budget.

That is how I do it anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would spend 4-5 hundred on streamlined soaping stuff & put the rest into fixing the car, etc.
> 
> I would pick maybe 3-4 items to make & make them in limited scents & sell the *h-e-double hocky stick* out of them! Make sure 1 of your items is going to be a hot seller even if your heart is not in it. For example at a holiday craft show, I am sure to sell 30 bars of kid soap w/ a stupid rubber reindeer in it while I may only sell 2 jars of fabulous whipped shea butter. Well, those stupid reinedeer soaps just made up for my entry fee into the craft show this year & will pay for next years show too!
> 
> ...



I am cracking up at your stupid rubber reindeer's LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I am in need of things, I have very very little supplies so I have to get molds and all.. *Sigh* but that is a great idea TAB, those cupcakes should sell well with the kids.. I should get some kid scents for the holidays


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe you don't need molds. Maybe you do soap cupcakes to match your soap fizzies & save that extra cash & just get 1 special holiday mold.... maybe you make loaves in your bread pans....


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah, but i dont like the rounded shape at the bottom of the mold...


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 4, 2007)

More molds and another baker's rack would be at the top of my list.

Irena


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 5, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I am getting funds... to spend on soap stuff.. and I am opening my business in October.. but when I looked at the supplies that I needed, the price added up High!..
> 
> I have bills to pay at home, as well as getting my car fixed.. but I really want to spend it on soap stuff...
> 
> Any suggestions?



When I opened my business, there were so many expenses that I had never realized just how quickly it would all add up.  I had to buy display shelves/fixtures, cash register, table for the cash register, table cloths, store decorations, shopping bags, advertising, store sign, utility deposits and then enough supplies and finished product to stock the store with.  I soon realized just how much different stocking a store was than stocking a booth at a craft fair. 

For store fixtures, check any stores that are going out of business in your area.  You can often times get them for really cheap at these places.  Also look around your area to see if there are any store fixtures discount warehouses.


----------



## moca (Aug 5, 2007)

fragrance oils and maybe a few new molds.


----------

